# What stage is your R35 GT-R? (POLL)



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

What stage is your R35 GT-R?

Poll to see how many are at what stages... using the Lichfield's stage system

http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/Nissan-GTR/nissan_gtr_performance_packs

Why? why not.. curiosity!

Chron


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

No poll ... :chuckle:

4.25 as the nomenclature tends to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> No poll ... :chuckle:
> 
> 4.25 as the nomenclature tends to go :thumbsup:


fixed  nomenclature , word of the day ha ha

Mine is at 4.25, 4 was good.. 4.25 much nicer on the audio, and car feels more lively..


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Stage 4 currently , 

But I spoke to litchfields today, and may get the down pipes fitted as I am after a little more noise,


----------



## U K55P UP (Feb 27, 2014)

Stock and for sale


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I dont go by the "litchfield" standard... since I refuse to waste money on the rear section of the exhaust and still have the standard intakes (but with K&N filters).


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Stage 1 & loving it!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

SVM stage 6 as of Friday :smokin:


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Stage 4.25 and loving it. But I have spoken to Iain @ litchfield, to see what
My options are. But race engine sounds good to me. Just need to fined
£25000+ sum.


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Stage 4 with 90mm downpipes. Bored of it now but do enjoy the quickness of spool the stock turbos have at this level


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Cobb stage 2 beta 17.5 psi map miltek y pipe k&n filters - happy with that


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

alloy said:


> SVM stage 6 as of Friday :smokin:


What the hell does that include opcorn:


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Stage 4.25 plus fuel pumps.

Graham


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

No idea what stage you would call it but SVM 4.1 stroker 1200R.


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Taff1275 said:


> No idea what stage you would call it but SVM 4.1 stroker 1200R.



Taff stage


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Stage 5


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Is the cost of a stage 4 / 4.25 really value for money ? guessing you are getting @ 620 hp for 4k - its cost me £500 for @580 hp with lc5 thrown in for free ( using second hand cobb and y pipe )


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I think mine would be stage 6 maybe ? 

svm 850r on pump fuel, makes 960hp on e50. 

the best car I have ever owned by a country mile


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

terry lloyd said:


> Is the cost of a stage 4 / 4.25 really value for money ? guessing you are getting @ 620 hp for 4k - its cost me £500 for @580 hp with lc5 thrown in for free ( using second hand cobb and y pipe )


Depends how much you _REALLY _want 600bhp, I did, so yes made a lot of difference


----------



## Gaz1512 (Jan 25, 2014)

Currently running SVM 4.25......for now anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Taff1275 said:


> No idea what stage you would call it but SVM 4.1 stroker 1200R.


any car's over 1000bhp = stage Godzilla!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DODGY said:


> Stage 4.25 plus fuel pumps.
> 
> Graham


Why fuel pumps as well?


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Just Rod likes to put them in better to be on the safe side.

Graham


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Was 4.25 for a whole 2 months then straight back for 4.5,
The difference is amazing,
As said before, the car truly awesome, 
I love this car like no other car I own



Goldie


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

goldgtr35 said:


> Was 4.25 for a whole 2 months then straight back for 4.5,
> The difference is amazing,
> As said before, the car truly awesome,
> I love this car like no other car I own
> ...


I'm tempted by this. Just how different is it? 

(currently stage 4.25 and seeing SVM on Wednesday and thought to myself "I wonder what it would cost to just chuck some tubs on and remap it" :chuckle:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> I'm tempted by this. Just how different is it?
> 
> (currently stage 4.25 and seeing SVM on Wednesday and thought to myself "I wonder what it would cost to just chuck some tubs on and remap it" :chuckle:


Even standard the car is amazing.
Stage 4.25 was great but i wanted a touch more and that what Iain at litchfields Done.
Down pipessound amazing and new Turbo inners.
Theres a small amount of speed gain lower down but as the speed rises the car just gets stronger and stronger.
Doesnt run out of puff. 
Its not up there with the big boys , But it more than i require.
Theres people giggling on here.I bought the car new and said ill wouldnt be doing this, But its like a drug.


Goldie


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Litchfield Sport Engine/turbo kit with EFR7163s. Good for 1200bhp theoretically, find out soon enough once their dyno is up and running. More details on my project thread.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Think mine is between Stock and Stage 1.

Y pipe, Full Miltek exhaust, air filter? Not sure of the mapping side


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Stage 5 opcorn:


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Back to stage 4.5 in the next few days. Hoping for around 750 on Owen Development hybrids with some special tweaks. Can't wait!


----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Stage 4


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

grahamc said:


> I dont go by the "litchfield" standard... since I refuse to waste money on the rear section of the exhaust and still have the standard intakes (but with K&N filters).


Interesting, why after stage 1 when the injectors max out don't we just change the injectors?
Is this what you've done, what were the results?


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

grahamc said:


> I dont go by the "litchfield" standard... since I refuse to waste money on the rear section of the exhaust and still have the standard intakes (but with K&N filters).


Please explain matey?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

goRt said:


> Interesting, why after stage 1 when the injectors max out don't we just change the injectors?
> Is this what you've done, what were the results?


I have changed the injectors, but as part of the Litchfield pack of upgrades, you have the rear section of the exhaust changed. Mine is still standard and happily runs 610bhp at SRR, my next next bottleneck is the intakes. Heres the list of my mods:-

K&N panel filters
Whifbitz silenced ypipe
Milltek downpipes
ID 1000cc injectors
ECUTek engine map
ECUTek gearbox map



Donbona said:


> Please explain matey?


I picked all my parts separately and didnt buy a standard upgrade pack.

The rear section of the exhaust does not need to be changed until you are pushing 750bhp (and beyond), it makes no difference before that. At a cost of £1300 (rough figure) its an expensive, but unnecessary change (for up to stage 4-4.5).


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

grahamc said:


> I have changed the injectors, but as part of the Litchfield pack of upgrades, you have the rear section of the exhaust changed. Mine is still standard and happily runs 610bhp at SRR, my next next bottleneck is the intakes. Heres the list of my mods:-
> 
> K&N panel filters
> Whifbitz silenced ypipe
> ...


Ahh fair enough... what about sound wise.... surely the back boxes make a difference in sound? And yes I realise £1300 is a lot of money for sound :chuckle:

I cant comment though as I have the Akrapovic boxes.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Donbona said:


> Ahh fair enough... what about sound wise.... surely the back boxes make a difference in sound? And yes I realise £1300 is a lot of money for sound :chuckle:
> 
> I cant comment though as I have the Akrapovic boxes.


Well, quite a bit quieter since I have the silenced ypipe, but do have downpipes, so livens up after 3200rpm. I just couldnt bring myself to spend £1300 on a backbox, with no proven gains.

Akrapovic is TI isnt it? So nice and light, thats a good enough excuse  not to mention the carbon tips. My comments were purely from a performance perspective.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

grahamc said:


> Well, quite a bit quieter since I have the silenced ypipe, but do have downpipes, so livens up after 3200rpm. I just couldnt bring myself to spend £1300 on a backbox, with no proven gains.
> 
> Akrapovic is TI isnt it? So nice and light, thats a good enough excuse  not to mention the carbon tips. My comments were purely from a performance perspective.


Yes it is Ti..... carbon tips with the red logos look the nuts


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

Stage 4 with Litchfields Race intercooler

Upto Stage 5 next year


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

alf675 said:


> Stage 4 with Litchfields Race intercooler
> 
> Upto Stage 5 next year


I met someone else who had the same set up recently. Whilst i would love to upgrade the intercooler on mine, I don't understand the 'need' to do this?

Would running a more efficient intercooler help extract more power at stage 4 / 4.25?


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> I met someone else who had the same set up recently. Whilst i would love to upgrade the intercooler on mine, I don't understand the 'need' to do this?
> 
> Would running a more efficient intercooler help extract more power at stage 4 / 4.25?


When I spoke to litchfields initially, I had a budget with my end goal around 850-900bhp, so I would have ended up with the intercooler at some point, it just so happened it fitted in with what I had to spend at the time. 

But it does add a few extra horses, if I remember correctly, Ian reckoned it would be around 640-650bhp, so that's an extra 20-30 on top of there stage 4 estimate, I'm running their 102mm exhaust too. 

So I suppose no 'need' for it, but it can't hurt right!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I was thinking about this during the debate of 'can stock turbos produce more than 650hp' and pondered if a better intercooler would make the difference as this directly relates to charge temps - that said, the turbos are pre intercooler so if the turbo is limited by flow the intercooler isnt going to make that much difference to that. 

I have DP's on mine also so assume 630 / 640 hp - I wonder if an intercooler would make a difference to my output, when so close to the turbos maximum flow?

In your scenario with longer term plans, it makes perfect sense as you will ultimatly need it. If someone was stopping at stage 4 then I guess I would question the need.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Interesting read on the catback - I have the spec-V titanium exhaust, and I'm looking into the Switzer P800 (or similar), but all these packages replace the catback, so good to hear that may be optional.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm on a Litchfield 4.25 with the SRD FMIC. It's great for repeatable performance, intake temperatures are great even on warm days. Heat soak goes away very quickly.

Iain commented that he could add 2-3 degrees more timing for my car which could be 10-20bhp. Mine has been dyno'd at 638bhp with a very safe tune and repeatable performance.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

From discussion with a few tuners and what I have read, it's the SRD one I would sink my cash into if any. 

That said, they are ££££ and I would likely get no performance gain from stage 4.25 - meaning the next ££££ investment for me would be tubs (traditional stage 4.5).


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> I'm on a Litchfield 4.25 with the SRD FMIC. It's great for repeatable performance, intake temperatures are great even on warm days. Heat soak goes away very quickly.
> 
> Iain commented that he could add 2-3 degrees more timing for my car which could be 10-20bhp. Mine has been dyno'd at 638bhp with a very safe tune and repeatable performance.


What Is your max bar boost set to? 638 that's sweet, so do you think you could make the 650bhp on stock turbos with a few more degrees timing?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

with regard to intercooler temps I happened to be looking at mine Saturday night when I took the gtr out. 

whifbitz intercooler kit, I was running 1.3 bar of boost so around 740 hp, 6800 rpm shifting and peak acts I saw were 38 degrees.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

grahamc said:


> I have changed the injectors, but as part of the Litchfield pack of upgrades, you have the rear section of the exhaust changed. Mine is still standard and happily runs 610bhp at SRR, my next next bottleneck is the intakes. Heres the list of my mods:-
> 
> K&N panel filters
> Whifbitz silenced ypipe
> ...


Thanks, I think we're agreeing with each other (my first question wasn't worded too well).

Found and read your build thread (signatures don't appear on Tapatalk!)


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

So, does nobody have a Stage 3? :squintdan


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Stage 2.5 with Down pipes !! (custom map)

No one has stage 3


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

goRt said:


> Thanks, I think we're agreeing with each other (my first question wasn't worded too well).
> 
> Found and read your build thread (signatures don't appear on Tapatalk!)


More than likely


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Chronos said:


> What Is your max bar boost set to? 638 that's sweet, so do you think you could make the 650bhp on stock turbos with a few more degrees timing?


Really?!?!? That can of worms :runaway:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

grahamc said:


> Really?!?!? That can of worms :runaway:


Johnny G started it lol..  and we do love a good debate round here, Don't even mention religion! :runaway:



Johnny G said:


> I'm on a Litchfield 4.25 with the SRD FMIC. It's great for repeatable performance, intake temperatures are great even on warm days. Heat soak goes away very quickly.
> Iain commented that he could add 2-3 degrees more timing for my car which could be 10-20bhp. Mine has been dyno'd at 638bhp with a very safe tune and repeatable performance.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it's 1.3bar, tapering off to 1.1 "up top". Mainly because the turbos can't sustain any more boost at that RPM. 
It won't do 650bhp, it's simply got no more to give, safely or otherwise.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

jp had 644 on pump fuel, so 650 hp would be a goer on e50 with an aggressive tune.


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Above stage 6


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> So, does nobody have a Stage 3? :squintdan


Supra_Sanj :bowdown1:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Chronos said:


> Johnny G started it lol..  and we do love a good debate round here, Don't even mention religion! :runaway:


Shall we start on Tyres ? LOL :chuckle:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Stage 27...


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

4.25 at the moment but going for stage 6+ over the winter


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Supra_Sanj :bowdown1:


we have 2 stage 3's now 

AL0481, Supra_Sanj

stage 4 vs 4.25, I would have thought stage 4 would have more people, as it's a bit of a faff getting Downpipes done, people getting the downpipes fitted when the bellhousing gets done?? 

Stage 4 16	
Stage 4.25 (downpipes) 32


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Chronos said:


> stage 4 vs 4.25, I would have thought stage 4 would have more people, as it's a bit of a faff getting Downpipes done


People want the sound though ...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> People want the sound though ...


true, that's why I wanted it mainly... the extra fast spooling is really nice as well,


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

bump for stage 5!!! next spring


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

How can change my vote. To 4.5


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Tiler said:


> How can change my vote. To 4.5


report the 1st post and staff might be able to?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Bought my on stage 1 which I thought was more than enough fun... clearly not?!...


----------



## Swampy442 (Oct 13, 2014)

Stage 1 and very happy thanks


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

jrattan said:


> Bought my on stage 1 which I thought was more than enough fun... clearly not?!...


It is, some of us are just greedy .


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

jrattan said:


> Bought my on stage 1 which I thought was more than enough fun... clearly not?!...


Yes, you are missing out.
You should spend a fortune on your car, tell everyone how many BHP it has and then never go to a track day where you can actually use it.

You won't be alone :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Yes, you are missing out.
> You should spend a fortune on your car, tell everyone how many BHP it has and then never go to a track day where you can actually use it.
> 
> You won't be alone :chuckle:


ha ha so true, I am guilty of this.. ONLY because I havent had time to go on track, However, I plan to be on track before Christmas, I have even prepared a few bits and bobs.. Got a spare set of stock alloys, and a set of MPSC2 ready to go... Just waiting on a quieter exhaust to be built into my car by Russ Fellows, which is happening in the next few weeks, then I shall be hitting the track... Can't wait!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> ha ha so true, I am guilty of this.. ONLY because I havent had time to go on track, However, I plan to be on track before Christmas, I have even prepared a few bits and bobs.. Got a spare set of stock alloys, and a set of MPSC2 ready to go... Just waiting on a quieter exhaust to be built into my car by Russ Fellows, which is happening in the next few weeks, then I shall be hitting the track... Can't wait!


Come to some of the GTROC Silverstone days next year.
They are great fun.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Come to some of the GTROC Silverstone days next year.
> They are great fun.


There's still one left this year (yes I know you can't make it)


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Chronos said:


> ha ha so true, I am guilty of this.. ONLY because I havent had time to go on track, However, I plan to be on track before Christmas, I have even prepared a few bits and bobs.. Got a spare set of stock alloys, and a set of MPSC2 ready to go... Just waiting on a quieter exhaust to be built into my car by Russ Fellows, which is happening in the next few weeks, then I shall be hitting the track... Can't wait!


Get to the Dec 7th track day, should be fun.

I warn you though its addictive.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Stage. - mechagodzilla 

Inspired by chronos


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Stock and proud ;-)


----------



## thekartingkid (Nov 4, 2014)

Stage 1, feels amazing, best car I'll ever own!

Out of interest those of you with 4.25/4.5/5 how to they handle on the road? And what is the jump from stock/stage 1 like?

Similarly 1000bhp boys same question for you and what have you been able to beat in drag races? Anyone beaten a Veyron? (Though they are mega rare, just out of curiosity and to answer the 9 year old in me lol)


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

thekartingkid said:


> Stage 1, feels amazing, best car I'll ever own!
> 
> Out of interest those of you with 4.25/4.5/5 how to they handle on the road? And what is the jump from stock/stage 1 like?
> 
> Similarly 1000bhp boys same question for you and what have you been able to beat in drag races? Anyone beaten a Veyron? (Though they are mega rare, just out of curiosity and to answer the 9 year old in me lol)



I havnt done a drag run yet, but the 1000 hp buggati Veyron does 60-130 in 5.6 seconds, ive done it in 5 seconds flat with 960 hp r35.


----------



## M11NGC (Jan 14, 2013)

currently running stage 2 , planning go for stage 4.25


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

i guess if stage 6 is 1000ish whp i would be stage 9-10 lol

im somewhere in the 14xxWHP,12xxWTQ range now.

Dyno from when the build was just finished


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Jm-Imports said:


> Stage. - mechagodzilla
> 
> Inspired by chronos


:bowdown1:

Stage 4.25 (downpipes) 40

4.25 winning so far... Best bang for buck stage? opcorn:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Got a greddy intercooler on now, does that make it stage 4.35? lol


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

4.25 plus fuel pumps, now plus Greddy Trans cooler.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Chronos said:


> Got a greddy intercooler on now, does that make it stage 4.35? lol


Has the intercooler made any difference??


----------



## bfgriggers (Dec 5, 2014)

Totally standard for now...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DODGY said:


> Has the intercooler made any difference??


Not sure yet ref bhp and it's winter, will get better use in summer... Will report back once it's been dynod


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

All stock here now.
Dabbled with stage 2, but didn't like it on the road.
Nissan got it spot on. Stock catapults out of low speed corners, which is a little damp in stage 1 and 2. I've got some sort of intake leak at the mo too.
Suspect sabotage at Nissan, coz they found my Litchfield receipts. Dang!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> All stock here now.
> Dabbled with stage 2, but didn't like it on the road.
> Nissan got it spot on. Stock catapults out of low speed corners, which is a little damp in stage 1 and 2


Isn't that down to the mapping controlling the delivery? Rather than the power tho? because mine was bone stock when i bought it, went stage 4 after a month, and it's so much better overall, no downsides i have noticed.. especially top end so so much better!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Chronos said:


> Isn't that down to the mapping controlling the delivery? Rather than the power tho? because mine was bone stock when i bought it, went stage 4 after a month, and it's so much better overall, no downsides i have noticed.. especially top end so so much better!


Kind of, however, more is not always more. Torque is what you want, and that gets compromised a little for raw bhp. Mine feels much more eager on the twisty stuff when stock. Stage 2 is faster in a straight line, when you're up over 100mph anyway. But who can do that these days? Having a spirited drive on the country lanes at and around the 50 to 100 mark. That's what she does best. Any knoblet can do 180 in a straight line. Just my humble, tha nars.


----------



## GTRLM1 (May 15, 2014)

4.5


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

stage 4.25 seems to be popular then still, not surprised tbh. lovely stage to be at, nice well breathing car, with quick spool

Stage 4.25 (downpipes) 46


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

No massive HP for me but happy with Litchfield supplied 843hp and 678tq from 3.8 Sport Engine, LM900 turbos (GT30/67), turbo intakes, forge intercooler and recirc valves, 1100 injectors, 340cc fuel pumps, 90mm Miltek, Dodson circlips, magnets, FWD gear lock, Dodson super sport clutch, 400mm Alcon with Pagid pads, cobra seats, TWS alloys, some carbon wrap here and there...really just needs some Knight Racing carbon skirts, spoiler, diffuser and splitter now.

Standard gearbox (bar circlips) hence TQ capped to keep litchfield and me feeling more comfortable.

Don't have a VBOX but feels quicker than my ZX10R which was what I wanted from a car 

Thanks to previous owner for spending copious amounts of cash on the build!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations on remembering all that


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

paramoreg said:


> No massive HP for me but happy with Litchfield supplied 843hp and 678tq from 3.8 Sport Engine, LM900 turbos (GT30/67), turbo intakes, forge intercooler and recirc valves, 1100 injectors, 340cc fuel pumps, 90mm Miltek, Dodson circlips, magnets, FWD gear lock, Dodson super sport clutch, 400mm Alcon with Pagid pads, cobra seats, TWS alloys, some carbon wrap here and there...really just needs some Knight Racing carbon skirts, spoiler, diffuser and splitter now.
> 
> Standard gearbox (bar circlips) hence TQ capped to keep litchfield and me feeling more comfortable.
> 
> ...



Sounds very similar to mine, mine made 842 hp on pump fuel, then on 50% vpower 50% ethanol she made 958hp


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Do you run a fuel flex system to know the % ethanol content of the fuel ?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mrw said:


> Do you run a fuel flex system to know the % ethanol content of the fuel ?



Yes syvecs, toucan and flex fuel


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I'm thinking of going that route. Are still on 1050/1100 cc injectors ore do you need larger ones to run 50/50 mix


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

scoooby slayer said:


> Yes syvecs, toucan and flex fuel


100hp+ jump on ethanol mix sounds like a good return! Are you running an upgraded transmission (ie more than circlips etc) to cope with the TQ? Mine has TQ capped. Not sure what the 3067 turbos can push. Clutch would be fine but don't want to break the 'box!!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

paramoreg said:


> 100hp+ jump on ethanol mix sounds like a good return! Are you running an upgraded transmission (ie more than circlips etc) to cope with the TQ? Mine has TQ capped. Not sure what the 3067 turbos can push. Clutch would be fine but don't want to break the 'box!!


Mine has cyro and superfinishing stock gearset, circlips, magnets and stops, and modded baskets.

Max torque I run is about 750 lbft crank and it's restrained in the midrange, it has made over 800 lbft I have the dyno plot but it was detuned with less boost in the midrange to stop it, on ethanol I have run 60-130 mph in 5 seconds flat so a solid genuine 950 hp I'm sure


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Mrw said:


> Ok I'm thinking of going that route. Are still on 1050/1100 cc injectors ore do you need larger ones to run 50/50 mix


need bigger mate


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

paramoreg said:


> No massive HP for me but happy with Litchfield supplied 843hp and 678tq from 3.8 Sport Engine, LM900 turbos (GT30/67), turbo intakes, forge intercooler and recirc valves, 1100 injectors, 340cc fuel pumps, 90mm Miltek, Dodson circlips, magnets, FWD gear lock, Dodson super sport clutch, 400mm Alcon with Pagid pads, cobra seats, TWS alloys, some carbon wrap here and there...really just needs some Knight Racing carbon skirts, spoiler, diffuser and splitter now.
> 
> Standard gearbox (bar circlips) hence TQ capped to keep litchfield and me feeling more comfortable.
> 
> ...


Nice spec mate where in bristol u to


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Nice spec mate where in bristol u to


 harbourside, near Aardman/SS Great Britain. What about you?


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Bishopsworth area I'm in town ways a lot may see you about be good to see that beast go lol


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stage 4.25 (downpipes) still most popular, not surprising with the bang4buck gains you get for the $$$


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

paramoreg said:


> harbourside, near Aardman/SS Great Britain. What about you?


Is that aardman as in a hard man spoken by a Cockney or somebody who is part man part aardvark?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Chronos said:


> Stage 4.25 (downpipes) still most popular, not surprising with the bang4buck gains you get for the $$$


There's a flaw with the poll. Once you select and option you can't change it.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

snuffy said:


> There's a flaw with the poll. Once you select and option you can't change it.


I don't think that options available bud. would be handy tho for when people have more power tuning work done.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Chronos said:


> I don't think that options available bud. would be handy tho for when people have more power tuning work done.


That's exactly what I mean. I voted stock a while ago and now I'm up to Stage 2. 

And there's no option for "Jeremy Corbyn" either :chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

snuffy said:


> And there's no option for "Jeremy Corbyn" either :chuckle:


Don't want people without GTRs coming onto the poll and voting


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm 4.5 but with a Forge intercooler and bigger turbo intake pipes.

Can I claim 4.75


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

borat52 said:


> I'm 4.5 but with a Forge intercooler and bigger turbo intake pipes.
> Can I claim 4.75


yup, I will give you that one .. ha ha :chuckle:


----------



## MR-07-SHA (Jun 17, 2013)

STAGE X ;-) (In between a stage 5 and 6)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

MR-07-SHA said:


> STAGE X ;-) (In between a stage 5 and 6)


5.5?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stage 1's starting to catch up 
Stage 1 46

Stock 34

Now this deeply upsets me, you are so missing out some great mid-top end fun!!!!!


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Chronos said:


> Stage 1's starting to catch up
> Stage 1 46
> 
> Stock 34
> ...


Mine is a stock 09 and it stays with a stage 2, I cant be missing out much.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

rs300dave said:


> Mine is a stock 09 and it stays with a stage 2, I cant be missing out much.


I agree. Plenty for our roads.


----------



## allsop83 (Nov 20, 2014)

Stock....with miltek y-pipe and cat back


----------



## TTucker (Sep 23, 2007)

4.25 from last week the response is so much better


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I need to change my vote from 4.25 to 6


----------



## Linus (Jan 13, 2013)

Stock for now, but soon with Linney exhaust


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Anders_R35 said:


> I need to change my vote from 4.25 to 6


well share it, how do you find the difference chap?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Maybe he exploded :chuckle:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

As soon as I find my boost leak, I'm going stage 3. 
Titanium exhaust a la Whifbitz, 3" intakes a la Cobb, and Cobb stage 3 OTS map. 
That'll do pig. That'll do.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> As soon as I find my boost leak, I'm going stage 3.
> Titanium exhaust a la Whifbitz, 3" intakes a la Cobb, and Cobb stage 3 OTS map.
> That'll do pig. That'll do.


You know about the new cobb v700 OTS maps ? - i am using the stage 3 - very good even better than the 650r map i was running 

info link


New v700 (BETA) Off The Shelf Maps - AccessTUNER - GT-R Life


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> You know about the new cobb v700 OTS maps ? - i am using the stage 3 - very good even better than the 650r map i was running
> 
> info link
> 
> ...


woo cobb upping their game! finally.


----------



## JoGoGTR (Sep 1, 2015)

SVM Stage 5 plus forged bottom end...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Is there anyone who can move me to stage 6+ please. 
As I think I've spent above and beyond what is needed. 
Built engine litchfield with lm900 + manifolds 
Dodson gearbox with over drive, up rated clutches 
Carbon ceramic brakes
And the list goes on and on.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Tiler said:


> Is there anyone who can move me to stage 6+ please.
> As I think I've spent above and beyond what is needed.
> Built engine litchfield with lm900 + manifolds
> Dodson gearbox with over drive, up rated clutches
> ...


Lovely spec, congrats, any feedback on the gearbox, noise/clunkiness etc?


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Tin said:


> Lovely spec, congrats, any feedback on the gearbox, noise/clunkiness etc?


There is no clunkiness but it the gearbox, does sound like Its been supercharged. :smokin:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Tiler said:


> Is there anyone who can move me to stage 6+ please.
> As I think I've spent above and beyond what is needed.
> Built engine litchfield with lm900 + manifolds
> Dodson gearbox with over drive, up rated clutches
> ...


I saw your brakes the other day and had to have a second look :bowdown1::smokin::thumbsup:



Tin said:


> Lovely spec, congrats, any feedback on the gearbox, noise/clunkiness etc?


I had the Dodson extreme duty first gear and Litchfield 14 plate upgrade fitted recently and it sounds and feels good. Not particularly any whine from the 1st gear.


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

I wonder how many people that voted for stock still have it stock after 2 years....


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Tiler said:


> There is no clunkiness but it the gearbox, does sound like Its been supercharged. :smokin:


Cheers, is it a high pitch sound? increases up the rev range?



gtr mart said:


> I had the Dodson extreme duty first gear and Litchfield 14 plate upgrade fitted recently and it sounds and feels good. Not particularly any whine from the 1st gear.


Thanks Martin, will have a chat with litcho's next week.


----------



## Katsura (May 30, 2016)

MY17GTR with Litchfield 4.25 and GTC full Titanium System including Downpipes.... Picked her up today


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Katsura said:


> MY17GTR with Litchfield 4.25 and GTC full Titanium System including Downpipes.... Picked her up today


Very tasty and loud too, enjoy


----------



## chrisgtr35 (Jan 29, 2017)

Stage 4


----------



## ashmanflashman (Jul 23, 2017)

Stage 1 with Litchfield and y pipe. Runs at 602 bhp so not too bad for the cost of £600. I already had the y pipe. Would like to achieve 650/660 bhp next but I'm not sure if I can justify the price ?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Over 80% modified, quite impressive!!. I would hazard a guess that a lot of the cars that are left standard are because they are on finance deals and can't be modified.


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

vxrcymru said:


> Over 80% modified, quite impressive!!. I would hazard a guess that a lot of the cars that are left standard are because they are on finance deals and can't be modified.


I suspect at least 50% are on finance and modified ?


----------



## ludez (May 23, 2012)

LM20 here


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Can we have an option for stage - ****ed


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2015)

Litchfield Stage 1 with y pipe


----------



## Kindra (Oct 23, 2017)

Stage 3 but thought I was buying stock even the seller didn’t know. But I’m happy got it at the right price lol. Had it only 5 weeks and just wondering for what reason would you swap the boost settings ? I just leave it on the stage 3 setting highest one. Not sure why I would say use a lower stage setting with less hp. My first gtr so learning all the time. Cheers 

Regards 
Dave


----------



## Irishr35 (Jun 3, 2018)

Litchfield stage 4.5 lm 102 exhaust.


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

Currently at Stage 4.5 plus uprated intercooler, forged engine, box and clutch kit with the intention of 6+ over the next year


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Richy1104 said:


> Currently at Stage 4.5 plus uprated intercooler, forged engine, box and clutch kit with the intention of 6+ over the next year


Whats a stage 6? Anything after 4.5 should just be called stage FQ


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Kindra said:


> Stage 3 but thought I was buying stock even the seller didn***8217;t know. But I***8217;m happy got it at the right price lol. Had it only 5 weeks and just wondering for what reason would you swap the boost settings ? I just leave it on the stage 3 setting highest one. Not sure why I would say use a lower stage setting with less hp. My first gtr so learning all the time. Cheers
> 
> Regards
> Dave


Make it more fuel efficient when driving normally?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Imran said:


> Make it more fuel efficient when driving normally?


surely off boost is off boost at any stage? so power wouldn't matter? so cruising at 70mpg would be similar at any power stage?... not sure....


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

dudersvr said:


> Whats a stage 6? Anything after 4.5 should just be called stage FQ


I have no idea, just a typo that i didnt pick up, should have said 5 but cant be ars*ed to go back and change it.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Stage 2 it’s the right choice for the road with handling and brake upgrades ***128512;


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Stage **** knows here

Stage? Actually Mug#1 Mug#2 Mug#3 Mug#4 Mug#4.5 blah blah blah.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Can somebody please move me in to the mental stage6+
As I’ve gone for the madness of a litchfield 4.6 red top with a full Dodson gear box with Dodson 4wd unit and extreme clutches.


----------



## D12SDL (Mar 7, 2019)

What power can you get on standard exhaust with just a Y pipe ?


----------



## starquest (Oct 11, 2018)

*Stage 2*

I got stage 2, car feels great. later on I’ll get the down pipes for sure and that will be it for mods


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Tiler said:


> Can somebody please move me in to the mental stage6+
> As I’ve gone for the madness of a litchfield 4.6 red top with a full Dodson gear box with Dodson 4wd unit and extreme clutches.


:bowdown1:

I'm still getting used to my 4.6 with the same supporting mods as yours. It's utterly insane.


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

SVM tuned, dyno tested @ 605bhp so guess it's a stage 2.

Plenty fast enough for road use in UK.

Owned for nearly 5 years and still have clean licence 

Mind you I did do a 'speed awareness course' for doing 26mph over Tower Bridge at 3am on a Wednesday morning with no other vehicles or pedestrians about.... :chuckle:


----------



## GT-R_! (Oct 16, 2019)

4,33 is me I think, i.e. 4,25 + higher flow fuel pumps.


----------

